
If you use the Degreed learning system and are offered Pocket integration: Don't - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/+KeeHinckley/posts/Ew6G1avCAmE
======
dredmorbius
"Linked" Pocket account shares wifey-sex-toys content with co-workers and
students.

There's reasons I don't use my own namename, or my pseudonym (Ed is not in
fact my name), with Pocket.

If Degreed are using an API key or othe specifically authorised access, Pocket
should revoke it. Now.

Otherwise it's a race to the bottom.

------
keehinckley
Pocket has contacted me but we haven’t talked yet.

